# Also in Portland, OR: Another Gold Bond Rescue Walk



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm a little frustrated LOL, they had told me the would be doing it every OTHER month and probably places farther out of Portland. The last one I didn't even know about was practically right next door at Tryon Creek! Probably was pouring, but crap!! This next one is the same day as the Doggy Dash, in SE Portland.



Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon, Inc.
Golden Retriever Rescue
_For the Love of Goldens_ ​ *Golden Retriever Walking Club*​ 





 *Attention Goldens & Humans*​ *Join Us for Our Next Golden WALK!*​ *Saturday, May 9, 2009
11:00 am Sharp Walk Begins – Rain or Shine
Everyone Is Welcome!*​ *Laurelhurst Park*
SE 39th Avenue and SE Oak Street • Portland, OR
Meet on the corner of 39th and Oak 
Portland Parks Web Site: http://www.portland.com/portland/directory/laurelhurst-park
Our walk will be through Laurelhurst Park as well as the Laurelhusrt Neighborhood.

*Driving and Parking Directions:*
For driving directions, go to the Portland Parks web site.​ *Please note that leashes and poop bags are a must!!*​ 

April 12, 2009 Walk
Tryon Creek State Park, Lake Oswego, Oregon
March 14, 2009 Walk
Champoeg State Park, St Paul, Oregon
View photos from the January 10, 2009 Walk
Reed College, Portland, Oregon
View photos from the November 8, 2008 Walk
Mary S. Young State Park, West Linn, Oregon
 Last Updated: May 1, 2009
Contact Golden Bond Rescue of Oregon, Inc.​


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I have a close friend who lives in Naselle. They signed up to help foster Golden's from Golden Bond. She and her Husband ended up failing miserably at fostering, and made their foster a beloved member of their family. This is a WONDERFUL Rescue Organization, and have heard nothing but good things about them.
It is a shame they scheduled both events on the same day.....:no:, just wonder why they didn't check with each other before scheduling. They are BOTH such wonderful events.


----------

